# Dropper post--Fox DOSS or RockShox Reverb?



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

Any heavier riders chime in?

I'm 240lbs thinking of getting a dropper this month from Pricepoint (have 15% off coupon so I'm firm on Pricepoint). Open to other options Pricepoint carries if they're better.


----------



## 11053 (Sep 19, 2009)

I've had way better luck with KS posts.
KS supernatural and LEV have both been way more hassle free, lower maintenance, and better performing in my experience.
The KS posts allow you to set your post height anywhere between fully extended and fully dropped.
I'm not a fan of pre set height positions, but you can adapt and work to most any post.
Reverbs are pretty good, but I've found KS to go far longer without developing play and slop.
BTW-you can get 15% off and free shipping from Universal Cycles.
Code-VIP15 on purchases over $300.


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

I see. My only experience is with a Reverb on a rental and I liked it but I've heard many issues.


----------



## Dawgprimo (Mar 7, 2004)

I like the look of the Fox doss but it is pricey and have not tried it either.
The Reverb is another I have not tried but the write up have not fully convinced me that it is a option. 50/50 for me and too many issues in my option.

KS Lev is one I do have and really have no complaints so far.
I am 245 - 250 with gear on rough trails and have been really impressed!

Have you looked at THOMSEN?
That is one I had my eye one but have not tried......


----------



## Mr.Quint (Mar 22, 2012)

Here's the thing a wise man told me: all droppers will break eventually. Just pick the one that sounds best for you and cross your fingers. The levs and the rockshox seem to be the most reliable, but read either thread on here, and you'll see issues. I've got a reverb. I love it (200 lbs.), and it worked great for me all summer. It just developed play and some sag. I'll get it warranteed and hen go back to using it. I do like the lev's cable routing though. 

Good luck.


----------



## Vespasianus (Apr 9, 2008)

Mr.Quint said:


> Here's the thing a wise man told me: all droppers will break eventually. Just pick the one that sounds best for you and cross your fingers. The levs and the rockshox seem to be the most reliable, but read either thread on here, and you'll see issues. I've got a reverb. I love it (200 lbs.), and it worked great for me all summer. It just developed play and some sag. I'll get it warranteed and hen go back to using it. I do like the lev's cable routing though.
> 
> Good luck.


What he said. My Lev 150 lasted about 6 months before requiring service. I think they all fail and in most cases 6 months to a year between rebuilds is pretty much the norm. The only exception appears to be the Gravity dropper, which seem to have very little issue.


----------



## sir_crackien (Feb 3, 2008)

I have a Rockshox Reverb and have been putting it through its paces for about a year now. So far so good, it has about 4-5mm of "sag" to it and that has remained the same for the past 9-10 months. I am sure if I just rebleed the post that "sag" would go away but I don't notice it when riding and it doesn't seem to be hurting the post. 

As a reference I weight about 260 lbs on any given day without gear and ride hardly hard. this post has over a 1000 miles on it now.


----------



## Mr.Quint (Mar 22, 2012)

sir_crackien said:


> I have a Rockshox Reverb and have been putting it through its paces for about a year now. So far so good, it has about 4-5mm of "sag" to it and that has remained the same for the past 9-10 months. I am sure if I just rebleed the post that "sag" would go away but I don't notice it when riding and it doesn't seem to be hurting the post.
> 
> As a reference I weight about 260 lbs on any given day without gear and ride hardly hard. this post has over a 1000 miles on it now.


You probably need a rebuild. I have the same thing going on and I did bleed it and it didn't fix it. If you're under a year, get it warranteed fast.


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

Vespasianus said:


> What he said. My Lev 150 lasted about 6 months before requiring service. I think they all fail and in most cases 6 months to a year between rebuilds is pretty much the norm. The only exception appears to be the Gravity dropper, which seem to have very little issue.


Is a rebuild as simple as a fork seal/lower fork oil service? I'm glad to do that myself... but if you have to actually ship it somewhere to get serviced I'm not sure I like the sound of that.


----------



## jearl (Jul 26, 2012)

I am 225lbs and rode a demo bike with the Rockshox Reverb. It is the reason I now have a dropper seatpost on my bike. I went with the KS LEV, and I do not notice a differance in performance between the two. I say just take your time read up about all the different types and go with the one you feel will work best for you. At your weight I dont think you have any thing to worry about with any of them.
Good Luck with your purchase


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

I've been riding a KS for 3 years weighing 250+ pounds, and it's been trouble free!
I wouldn't recommend anything else. 




P.S. Shop around, 15% off a product that is priced 20% higher on pricepoint isn't such a good deal. 
Just sayin'


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

GR1822 said:


> I've been riding a KS for 3 years weighing 250+ pounds, and it's been trouble free!
> I wouldn't recommend anything else.
> P.S. Shop around, 15% off a product that is priced 20% higher on pricepoint isn't such a good deal.
> Just sayin'


I found it for $329-$339 everywhere I looked... Pricepoint at $338 - 15% was a clear winner. Would greatly appreciate suggestions for better priced websites though.


----------



## GR1822 (Jun 23, 2009)

I can't point you in any specific direction, I just know that I sometimes find wild price variations from site to site when shopping for a specific product. 
Sounded like you were stuck on Pricepont just because of the discount, regardless of price, looks like you've done your homework though.  

I still like the ks dropzone or supernatural (no experience with the lev). No matter which brand you get a dropper post is probably the best $ spent on bike components!


----------



## xr600 (Sep 15, 2005)

*Gravity Dropper is not suitable for clydesdales*



Vespasianus said:


> What he said. My Lev 150 lasted about 6 months before requiring service. I think they all fail and in most cases 6 months to a year between rebuilds is pretty much the norm. The only exception appears to be the Gravity dropper, which seem to have very little issue.


I would disagree strongly on this opinion of the Gravity Dropper posts.
They are not suitable for any riders over 200lbs wearing gear & pack.
The top shafts are made from very thin solid tubes of aluminium, with drill holes for the locating pin.
Mine snapped suddenly while "just riding along on the pavement at 5mph" - no lies, and after just 1 year of very light & clean use.
I consider this a very lucky near miss.
I am way under 190lbs now in the nude, following a few injuries I also ride like an old man, but wont buy another height adjustable post until I have the confidence in one not to snap at the very least.


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

I got the DOSS and only have one ride on it so far but it's great!


----------



## NytrostarSS (Mar 6, 2006)

I read up on droppers and went with the Specialized Command Post Blacklite. Almost at a year now and it works great still. The reason I went with this one is because it can't sag while in use due to being locked into its down, mid, or high position. The air cartridge is just used as a return spring. Even if the cable breaks you can hit the lever with your fingers to adjust manually (worst case scenario of course). Oh, its much lessmoney than some of these others too!


----------

